# Old ink bottle



## gatornick (Nov 16, 2008)

I work in field supervision on a construction project in downtown Columbia, SC.  The project is located on a lot directly across from the state capitol.  The lot has been a parking lot since they imploded the previous building in the 1960's.  While digging the foundations we found several old bottles ranging from the turn of the century until the 60's.  The one I found most interesting was this old ink bottle.  It is a Sheaffers skrip bottle.  It doesn't appear to be anything special, but being into pens I think it is pretty cool and has a good story behind it.  I haven't made a fountain pen for myself yet, but this is motivating me to make one.


----------

